# Apple TV



## geogeo33 (20 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !!!
Je sais pas où poster mon message désolé.
J'aimerai savoir si on peut ne pas mettre une synchronisation automatique entre l'apple TV et l'Itunes


----------



## Galphanet (21 Octobre 2007)

geogeo33 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !!!
> Je sais pas où poster mon message désolé.
> J'aimerai savoir si on peut ne pas mettre une synchronisation automatique entre l'apple TV et l'Itunes



Salut,
Oui c'est possible.


----------



## geogeo33 (21 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci beaucoup


----------

